# Split is failing...



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Give them uncapped brood, not capped brood. They can make a new queen if need be from a frame of uncapped brood and eggs. 

It's getting late in the year. I would combine the hive with another after dispatching the dud queen. You have drawn comb for a split next spring that should take off quickly.


----------

